# Leaving Car for 3 months



## Debra B (16 d ago)

I am leaving my car garaged for 3 months (temperature in garage could get as low as 40 degrees. Any advice as things to do to keep it running out of charge?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NOTE: cold weather won't hurt the car or its battery at all. It also doesn't cause the battery to lose energy.

With that out of the way....

*Answer #1*
The absolute best thing to do is to set the charging level to 50% and leave it plugged in. A plugged-in Tesla is a happy Tesla.  

*Answer #2*
If you're not able to leave it plugged in, then charge it up to 90%, turn off ALL features that prevent the car from entering a deep sleep (full list here), and avoid using your app to check on the car while you're away (doing so will wake up the car causing it to use more energy). If you follow those instructions, you'll end up losing about 30% over three months time.



garsh said:


> *My phantom drain experience*
> 
> I just got back from a two-week vacation. I stopped the Tesla app and never accessed it until after I got home. I also have no third-party apps accessing the car.
> Sentry Mode and Cabin Overheat Protection are also turned off.
> ...


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

Mine is sleeping right now, it is losing about .2% a day, but to be fair I'm also around the car working, washing and doing mods also rolling it back and forth once in a while to avoid flat spotting the Good(for a)Year tires. It would surely do better if I left it alone and just put it on jacks.


----------



## Debra B (16 d ago)

Thank you very much. I can leave it plugged in and will set it to 50% as you suggested! But if I want to, can I charge it with my app long distance.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

Yes...If you know you're coming home and will need it, just up the charge level to say 80% if you're just going to be using it for daily use and you'll be good to go.


----------

